

Ask HN: How does the software and hardware interaction work? - lexi-mono

As a software developer, I realize that I have almost no idea about how the hardware actually works and how the interaction with software is achieved. I know, of course, some theory about computer architecture, but I still can&#x27;t figure out how bits are represented in a hardware board or how a processor can do the things it does only using basic arithmetic operations.<p>Where could I learn about this stuff? Can you recommend any good course, videos or articles?
======
brudgers
Knuth's MIX & MMIX are the languages of _TAcO_.

MMIX section is a free download[http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/fasc1.ps.gz](http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/fasc1.ps.gz)

More here: [http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/mmix.html](http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/mmix.html)

------
SamReidHughes
Possibly [http://www.nand2tetris.org/](http://www.nand2tetris.org/).

